# alternative to advocate wormer for dogs?



## lucasmum (Feb 21, 2012)

hi - sorry if this has been posted before - i am new here. my scoodle cant stomach drontal etc and we have been using advocate spot on flea and worm treatment - is there an alternative? She vomited up all the other pills
thanks


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

Panacur might be an option if she brings pills back up- it comes in a paste or a liquid form. You can give it using a syringe (simple case of squirt at the back of the mouth), or you can put it with wet food if she will eat it. The only problem with panacur is that (if I remember rightly), it doesn't cover lungworm: which is why people often use it with drontal (as that does cover lungworm). 

There are other wormers out there (Program and Milbemax spring to mind), however I do believe both are tablets. You can get drontal in a liquid form, but it's for pups only, so that might not be much use.

It might be wise to pop down to your vets and have a chat with them about alternative worming programs they have available.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Was wondering this myself, Bailey seems extremely sensitive to drontal and droncit.

Drontal caused vomiting that lasted for days, droncit caused the runs.

I'm not really sure what to try next.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Panacur paste is good, Ive used it for all mine as pups and no problems, 
Although its not just for pups you can use it on adults too.

Panacur comes in other forms too see link for details

http://www.msd-animal-health.co.uk/...cur_DOG_Owner_leaflet_6pp_DL_tcm92-159354.pdf


----------



## lucasmum (Feb 21, 2012)

unfortunately we tried panacur as well - she sicks up all oral wormer that vet recomended (she is still a puppy - 8 months....) i was wondering if there any really 'alternative' ways of worming....THANKS


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Have a look at Diatomaceous Earth.


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

Diatomaceous earth (food grade) is used by a few people here as a natural wormer, I do believe you feed a small amount daily. 

Have you tried mixing the paste in with food at all?


----------



## lucasmum (Feb 21, 2012)

yes i did mix it in with food - she was sick every time....am going to look at Diatomaceous Earth. Thanks all


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

We have a lurcher puppy thats sensitive to everything it seems! But we used Milbemax and she didnt get any side effects at all


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I use Diatomaceous Earth and get it from here
250g bag DIATOMACEOUS EARTH PURE FOOD GRADE FROM PERU | eBay
Julie is very helpful and will answer any questions.

Heidi has it twice a week.


----------

